# Horny in the spring



## Chumpless (Oct 30, 2012)

Is it just me? I thought only females went into heat.
Past 3 weeks, that's all I think about.


----------



## kitty2013 (Dec 6, 2013)

Chumpless said:


> Is it just me? I thought only females went into heat.
> Past 3 weeks, that's all I think about.


Yeah it's just you because I (and some others here) think about it daily all year long, not only in the spring


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Me too... Speaking as a guy. And unfortunately going through a bit of a dry spell that looks to be getting drier. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chumpless (Oct 30, 2012)

I thought I posted in the Clubhouse. Who invited Kitty?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I get these weird spells every month to two months where I can not be satisfied. Usually only lasts a couple days but in that time 3-5 times a day every day. My girlfriend makes me warn her now before she comes over.

This is all year long not just spring but it seems alittle more common in spring


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

There is definitely some Spring Fever in the air!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Then just go ram something


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Kitty is always welcome here. At least by me.


----------



## kitty2013 (Dec 6, 2013)

Chumpless said:


> I thought I posted in the Clubhouse. Who invited Kitty?


Sorry, I did not pay attention and posted in a wrong section. I was kidding, did not mean to offend you.


----------



## kitty2013 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thound said:


> Kitty is always welcome here. At least by me.


Thank you Thound. That's very kind of you to say that.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Kitty, you can always come down and play in our playhouse.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Summertime and springtime never fail to make me feel more sexual and sensual. My sex drive in the winter is more needy and emotional somehow. Sex in warmer times of the year is more passionate and wild for me. 
Never thought about it really til now Good question!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Chumpless said:


> *Horny in the spring*
> 
> Is it just me?


Nope. I am horny in the spring, summer, fall, winter.

And I haven't had proper sex in a LONG time so you can imagine my plight/frustration/utter annoyance being that as a woman I am now in my sexual prime.

W
T
F

I commiserate. Completely.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Summer always makes me think of sex. I don't know what it is. There was one summer I had so much sex I am surprised my legs didn't fall off. We were going several times a day. Oh my. It was amaaaazing.

::Goes off to daydream::

Oh and you know what's funny? When I was younger I somehow thought that older people were not horny/did not have sex. Yeah right.


----------



## Chumpless (Oct 30, 2012)

kitty2013 said:


> Sorry, I did not pay attention and posted in a wrong section. I was kidding, did not mean to offend you.


I was just kidding too.


----------



## Chumpless (Oct 30, 2012)

OK, my question's been answered. It's not just me then.


----------



## Chumpless (Oct 30, 2012)

It'll have to get pretty damn warm to thaw out the iceblock.
This sucks.


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Just gotta love those late night having ****tails on the backyard patio during the week.When you know its a school night but you have another. Then its upstairs for so long over due lovein. Kinda of a weather permitting thing. Or at the kitchen table having ****tails or anytime.But gotta like those cold winter nights with the flannel PJ's on and get connected. But yes sex can be seasonal


----------



## pierrematoe (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm certainly ready to play every day but there is something about the spring that really fires up the engines. Typically the Mrs is in a better mood too which helps


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

It's been spring since I was 12.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Read the poem Locksley Hall by Tennyson.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I agree with Jelly and Scarlet.

For me I am horny all year round, but it tends to be a different kind of horny I suppose, never given it much thought.

Winter tends to be snuggly under the covers nookie.

Summer tends to be boinging all over the bed nookie.


----------



## honeysuckle (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm horny 24/7 365 days of the year!!!
Lucky Mr honeysuckle


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

It's not just spring.....Fuxk...We are always horny...it's about the relationship........feel sorry for people that are only horny in spring..


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Winter 
Spring
Summer
Fall
My Body's Always Ready


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

WadeWilson said:


> Winter
> Spring
> Summer
> Fall
> My Body's Always Ready




Yes...Hot!! :smthumbup:

Can't wait for sweetie to come home!!


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

alphaomega said:


> It's been spring since I was 12.


That's hot...:smthumbup:


----------

